# Hummingbird fishfinder/gps



## BMPDave2013 (Nov 12, 2013)

Got a deal (?) on this Hummingbird 698CI HD SI COMBO at Gander Mountain and should be delivered any day now. Was in West Marine today looking at there fishfinder/gps units and the sales person told me Hummingbird was junk and only for freshwater? Any testimonies from Hummingbird owners? Loved that the 698CI HD SI COMBO had side image and was $399.00.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

I have had my Hummingbird 898 for 5 years on my Gheenoe LT 25. It has been in rain and salt spray, temperatures between 34 to 100 F and it has performed flawlessly for me. The only issue I have is that the temperature sensor on the transducer died and I have to get a stand alone sensor for $50. With the use that I have put on the unit I can not complain. When I have had technical questions I have gotten great support from Hummingbird. The other thing I respect about the brand is that they have supported several Florida charities by donating product to tournaments and owner Rallys. Since I have not had any problems with my Hummingbird I have not kept up on what is current technology from Hummingbird or other brands but if it was a coin toss I would go with the Hummingbird based on my past experience.


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 999ci and it works great in saltwater, I had an issue about a year in and humminbird replaced the unit for free, very fast too. Side imaging works great but I very rarely use it. I also use a garmin 740s in my other boat and I prefer the humminbird by a long shot. But I definitely recommend getting a navionics chip as the gps is lacking detail without it.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

You got a good unit for a good price, I had the previous model of that size and loved it. If you fish any creeks and are looking for oyster bars and rocky bottom SI is unbeatable. I had the 598 for 3 years with no issues, I've had my 998 for 4 years with no issues.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I installed a shinny new Helix 5 side imaging on the glide two weeks ago, wanted the detail in creeks and channels, so far I'm impressed. I'm hoping Florida marine tracks chip comes down in price soon as it seems offer great map detail compared to navionics, and my understanding is that it is compatible. 

Went with the hummingbird after playing with my buddy's Lawrance abd his old Garmin, didn't care for the UI on either of those units.


----------

